# Chippers



## mikeb4 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody uses a Chipper playing partner used one in our medal yesterday to great effect, I normally would use a hybrid with that type of chip, thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

I use an 8 Iron - not sure why anyone would waste a club by getting a chipper


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 20, 2014)

mikeb4 said:



			Just wondering if anybody uses a Chipper playing partner used one in our medal yesterday to great effect, I normally would use a hybrid with that type of chip, thoughts or experiences?
		
Click to expand...

im just getting comfy..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Go easy on him guys


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 20, 2014)

Get yourself a nice ball retriever too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a very average, chipper but I'd never consider getting one of those clubs. I'd rather get a lesson(s) and work my guts out as I have to improve. I can see the how these clubs could help just off the green but it's such a one dimensional way of playing. Having worked on it I can now see the results out on the course and have far more shot at my disposal. There has to be better ways than reverting to a chipper


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 20, 2014)

I haven't seen one used well yet.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Why make the game harder?

Guy at my place uses it superbly.

I am still thinking of crossing over...honestly I am.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm a very average, chipper but I'd never consider getting one of those clubs. I'd rather get a lesson(s) and work my guts out as I have to improve. I can see the how these clubs could help just off the green but it's such a one dimensional way of playing. Having worked on it I can now see the results out on the course and have far more shot at my disposal. There has to be better ways than reverting to a chipper
		
Click to expand...


Why you have reverted to everything else.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, I use a chipper to chip the yellow ball I just fished out of the hazard with my telescopic ball retriever. And then I have to hide away in shame for using the 3 most annoying pieces of golfing equipment ever invented


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Seriously if it works then use it.
Shouldn't we all be hitting long irons rather than hybrids?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why you have reverted to everything else.
		
Click to expand...

Because he'd have to find himself a new betterball partner :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Why you have reverted to everything else.
		
Click to expand...

I've dabbled with most things but I'd rather have given up golf than have to resort to using one personally. Fortunately through hard work and sheer bloody mindedness I've started to chip better. It's still flaky at times and needs a lot of work but no chippers were used in the discovery of a working technique


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've dabbled with most things but I'd rather have given up golf than have to resort to using one personally. Fortunately through hard work and sheer bloody mindedness I've started to chip better. It's still flaky at times and needs a lot of work but no chippers were used in the discovery of a working technique
		
Click to expand...

I do find that quite baffling mate,especially for a man who has been looking for the holy
grail in most aspects.
Surely if it worked and helped your chipping no end,and got your handicap down it
would be worth trying.
In fact using a chipper would be no different to using a hybrid.
Justin Rose used one recently because it worked for him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I do find that quite baffling mate,especially for a man who has been looking for the holy
grail in most aspects.
Surely if it worked and helped your chipping no end,and got your handicap down it
would be worth trying.
In fact using a chipper would be no different to using a hybrid.
Justin Rose used one recently because it worked for him.
		
Click to expand...

To me a chipper is a sign of defeat. No offence to those that use them. One dimensional and admission that I couldn't chip properly and that wasn't ever going to happen. My issue was I had a head of chocolate frogs over the ball. Too many thoughts, mostly negative, too many swing thoughts, too many techniques that I was between a rock and a hard place all the time. Finally got rid of all the crap, found a conventional method (although the Linear was and will be a reliable alternative) and just worked hard on it. 

I've got something now where I can play high, low, running and stopping shots, if not at will then certainly with a modicum of confidence. The problem was once I thinned or fatted the first chip, the cycle of over thinking would start again Now with some regular practice (V-easy does it) it's ticking over and my scores are improving as a result


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 13 chippers in my bag. I don't see the issue


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To me a chipper is a sign of defeat. No offence to those that use them. One dimensional and admission that I couldn't chip properly and that wasn't ever going to happen. My issue was I had a head of chocolate frogs over the ball. Too many thoughts, mostly negative, too many swing thoughts, too many techniques that I was between a rock and a hard place all the time. Finally got rid of all the crap, found a conventional method (although the Linear was and will be a reliable alternative) and just worked hard on it. 

I've got something now where I can play high, low, running and stopping shots, if not at will then certainly with a modicum of confidence. The problem was once I thinned or fatted the first chip, the cycle of over thinking would start again Now with some regular practice (V-easy does it) it's ticking over and my scores are improving as a result
		
Click to expand...

Did you no resort to Bob rotella for your heed Homer?

Sign of defeat that you could not sort it out yourself surely?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Did you no resort to Bob rotella for your heed Homer?

Sign of defeat that you could not sort it out yourself surely?
		
Click to expand...

Just needed to clear the demons and the mess in my head and trust myself more. Had to get a lesson or two to get a better technique but with a clear mind, its easy to stand there and rely on the work I've done in practice now


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

21* 23* hybrid, 4 and 5 wood being used just off the greens this week in the Open, all do the same job as a 'chipper'. These guys all given up in your book Homer?


----------



## London mike 61 (Jul 20, 2014)

When I first started playing golf I bought a chipper after I'd seen someone use it to great effect, but I soon realised that if you are trying to extract the ball from any longish grass then it was useless.

Learn to chip well with your irons, it's much better in the long run.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just needed to clear the demons and the mess in my head and trust myself more. Had to get a lesson or two to get a better technique but with a clear mind, its easy to stand there and rely on the work I've done in practice now
		
Click to expand...


But you used Rotella though.

Does that not count?


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 20, 2014)

Never used a chipper but my hybrid is fantastic for chipping with. I have so much confidence with it over my wedges.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			21* 23* hybrid, 4 and 5 wood being used just off the greens this week in the Open, all do the same job as a 'chipper'. These guys all given up in your book Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Different clubs for different shots. I use the hybrid for shots with the ball nestling against fringe grass. Not sure what response you're looking for? Now I have confidence I can use most clubs in the bag if the need arises


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Fella at our place uses one from anywhere upto about 120 yards to great effect. I couldn't believe it at first, the mans renowned for it.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Fella at our place uses one from anywhere upto about 120 yards to great effect. I couldn't believe it at first, the mans renowned for it.
		
Click to expand...

A chipper..... From 120!! 

That I must see :smirk:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 20, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Fella at our place uses one from anywhere upto about 120 yards to great effect. I couldn't believe it at first, the mans renowned for it.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a bloke at our place who will putt from almost anywhere. Works pretty well


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2014)

I see no reason not to use one. Use what works best for you and improves your game be it chippers, hybrids, GI irons, big headed drivers etc. Cannot get the admitting defeat argument. Is hitting a 3 wood off the tee because your driving is poor admitting defeat. Us hitting a hybrid instead of a 3 iron admitting defeat. Is using GI irons to help your game admitting defeat. The game is hard enough as it is so use what works


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 20, 2014)

And the Homer-bating begins......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I see no reason not to use one. Use what works best for you and improves your game be it chippers, hybrids, GI irons, big headed drivers etc. Cannot get the admitting defeat argument. Is hitting a 3 wood off the tee because your driving is poor admitting defeat. Us hitting a hybrid instead of a 3 iron admitting defeat. Is using GI irons to help your game admitting defeat. The game is hard enough as it is so use what works
		
Click to expand...

Forget admitting defeat then and call it personal pride. As I said, I use hybrids if the shot requires one and will happily to reach for a 3 or 5 wood if my driver is misbehaving. It's about using whatever is necessary to construct a score. GI clubs is a whole different argument to a chipper but no, in my opinion, it's not about admitting defeat, but playing to your abilities and finding something that works. Happy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			And the Homer-bating begins......
		
Click to expand...

If only it was an Olympic sport. Some real gold medal contenders here. Sure the mods have it in hand :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Different clubs for different shots. I use the hybrid for shots with the ball nestling against fringe grass. Not sure what response you're looking for? Now I have confidence I can use most clubs in the bag if the need arises
		
Click to expand...

you said anyone using such an implement is a sign of defeat! only response was one to my comment, sorry if that has confused you.


----------



## the hammer (Jul 20, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Fella at our place uses one from anywhere upto about 120 yards to great effect. I couldn't believe it at first, the mans renowned for it.
		
Click to expand...

my mates the same, took it to the pannal meet a while back, awesome from that distance in.
He bent the shaft at pannal, he was deeply upset.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To me a chipper is a sign of defeat. No offence to those that use them. One dimensional and *admission that I couldn't chip properly *

Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			you said anyone using such an implement is a sign of defeat! only response was one to my comment, sorry if that has confused you.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I said I couldn't chip properly and that it would have been a sign of defeat to me. I'm sure there's plenty out there using them and if they are chipping well and scoring well fine. Just no for me and chipping was holding my game back. This year I'm much better (hard work and a determination that I can chip properly) and scores are better even when not striking well. No confusion and can't help feeling that your trying to fish and niggle. I think my point's pretty well defined so I'll leave you to no doubt respond. Just to clarify NOT EVERYONE USING ONE IS ADMITTING DEFEAT.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			And the Homer-bating begins......
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to this particular session Dave - it started a while back!



HomerJSimpson said:



			If only it was an Olympic sport. Some real gold medal contenders here.:
		
Click to expand...

Nah! No skill or special talent required - too easy! 

Back OT...

I dabbled with a chipper(and a Controller) many years ago and it was great for the shots it was 'designed; for. But moved it on once I got more proficient, though not good, with chipping. Still in use by the person I passed it to, who is an ace with it! Happy to use Rescue putt/chip around green too.

Odyssey brought a 'new' Chipper out a couple of years ago, so not dead.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2014)

Odyssey called it a putting wedge if I remember right. I started out with a chipper and still have it in the shed. If my chipping went to pot and I had a comp coming up I would consider bringing out of retirement


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 20, 2014)

Glad I asked, lots of different opinions most of them interesting


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. I said I couldn't chip properly and that it would have been a sign of defeat to me. I'm sure there's plenty out there using them and if they are chipping well and scoring well fine. Just no for me and chipping was holding my game back. This year I'm much better (hard work and a determination that I can chip properly) and scores are better even when not striking well. No confusion and can't help feeling that your trying to fish and niggle. I think my point's pretty well defined so I'll leave you to no doubt respond. Just to clarify NOT EVERYONE USING ONE IS ADMITTING DEFEAT.
		
Click to expand...

calm down dear no need to shout.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Theres a bloke at our place who will putt from almost anywhere. Works pretty well
		
Click to expand...

I played against him once- putting from 100yards out, I kid you not, beggars belief and the git was always on the green doing it. Wouldnt have worked in the rain mind.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 20, 2014)

My uncle gave me his old chipper when I was fairly new to golf, and admitted that I was useless around the greens.

It got taken out of the bag to be replaced with a more "flexible" club.

I've now learnt to chip using a variety of clubs, but have less "chip ins" with them than with my trusty chipper. 
I miss it.:angry:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 20, 2014)

Personally see it as a waste of one of the 14 but then a lot would say the same about me having a 60* in the bag instead of a 3w. Each to their own and as long as the person is carrying a single faced conforming one instead of the 2 faced ones nonconforming ones I've spotted many people with then I don't see a problem.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 20, 2014)

Had one when I played occasionally, once I joined my club and took my golf more seriously I dropped it as I wanted to do it properly. It's now probably the strongest part of my game and use any club required. It's still in the shed I think. It was a great club though, many playing partners would laugh until you knocked one close!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2014)

My mate has one and it's been in his bag at least 16-20 years, he is magic with it and uses it from around 80 yards in as he has no real confidence in his wedges. When he uses it we rip him to pieces but it's so annoying that he is quite good with it.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 20, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...

You should publish this. Call it Snelly's Law.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 20, 2014)

So if we are not using hickory shafts and wooden woods we are whimps!   If someone finds a conforming club helps their game then fair play!


----------



## Sweep (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it legal?
Does it work?
Is it worth it's place in the bag as one of 14 clubs?
If the answer to all of the above is yes, then use one. If the answer to any of the above is no, then don't. Simple.
Chippers are one of those strange things in golf that are frowned upon, for no real reason, like amateurs having their name on their bag or using a broom handle putter to measure a club length or two -just like Adam Scott did in the Open on Sunday.... but that's a whole different thread.


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...

What if the person who uses the chipper wins something? Surely he or she can't be a loser?


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2014)

I think some are judging based on a stigma of what it is rather than what it does

So its a thumbs up for a Scotty Cameron Futura X doorstop but a big no to the Adams a70, Odyssey x-act or even the cleveland niblick chipping clubs

I don't use a chipper, normally using an 8/9Iron, but there is one under the bed should I feel it'll help my scoring on a given day


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a bit like putting stabilisers on a push bike.
If you have learned how to ride a bike, you dont need stabilisers.
If you have learned how to chip properly, you dont need a chipper.

In my opinion, there are enough clubs in a standard set to play all types of chips without having to add a chipper.


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			It's a bit like putting stabilisers on a push bike.
If you have learned how to ride a bike, you dont need stabilisers.
If you have learned how to chip properly, you dont need a chipper.

In my opinion, there are enough clubs in a standard set to play all types of chips without having to add a chipper.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree because its so obviously true but the same logic applies to almost any number of things so there must be something more to it 

I.e   

Itâ€™s a bit like spell check on forums
If you learn to spell properly you wonâ€™t need a spell checker 

Itâ€™s a bit like auto-focus on a camera
If you learn to focus properly you wonâ€™t need auto-focus

Itâ€™s a bit like sat-nav
If you learn to read a map properly you wonâ€™t need sat-nav

Itâ€™s a bit like rangefinders
If you learn to gauge a distance properly you wonâ€™t need a rangefinder


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2014)

But in golf, you would have to take a club out of the bag to make room for the chipper, probably a club that could be used for chipping


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...

What a sweeping statement


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forget admitting defeat then and call it personal pride. As I said, I use hybrids if the shot requires one and will happily to reach for a 3 or 5 wood if my driver is misbehaving. *It's about using whatever is necessary to construct a score.* GI clubs is a whole different argument to a chipper but no, in my opinion, it's not about admitting defeat, but playing to your abilities and finding something that works. Happy?
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not a chipper right?


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			But in golf, you would have to take a club out of the bag to make room for the chipper, probably a club that could be used for chipping 

Click to expand...

Good point, is 14 clubs too many/too few for the amateur. Time for a quick thread I think...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...


Didn't Justin Rose use one on the last hole at the US Open when won it 

Saw Garcia also using a hybrid , seen Donald and Mickelson use them around the greens also


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2014)

What is a chipper...?
It's a club with about 30-35Â° loft and a shaft slightly shorter than the 7 iron isn't it......?
So grip down on a 7 iron and Robert's your Father's Brother!!
If people want to use one that's their right.
Personally I think it's a waste of a club - as Gareth said, there's over a dozen clubs n the bag you can chip with.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			....

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...

A fair amount of twaddle in there!

That'll apply to several Major winners - including Todd Hamilton, Tiger Woods, Phil Mickelson, Justin Rose (almost the final shot!) and a host of other guys have used 'different' clubs to 'chip' with great success! Not always with hybrids either - Drivers and FWs work well/better in certain situations.

The 'rules' for chipping are the same as for any other shot - decide what the best shot for the circumstances are; select the club that will best provide that shot; make the shot!

The SW has only been around sine Gene Sarazon invented it; the LW even less time - a Dave Pelz invention! So certainly not 'always thus'!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 21, 2014)

With the exception of my driver I have used every club in the bag for chipping.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2014)

When your playing with someone who keeps nailing his driver you tend
to ask what club hes using.
If he does it every round you might think about buying one yourself.
In fact a lot of people have bought clubs on here through recommendation alone.
Imagine meeting a playing whos chipping it close every time with a chipper.
He keeps on doing it round after round,whats the difference?.


----------



## LPW (Jul 21, 2014)

I personally believe that the money used to buy one would be better spent on a lesson. I've never used one so I can't judge what they're like but if you've got a bad chipping action and you come into a position where the chipper is rendered useless then you'll be in trouble. I can't imagine them being very good in rough of any kind or if you have to float a hazard but as I say, I've never used one. It could help you improve scores for now, but learning to chip with other clubs could be more beneficial. That said, if you've got space in the bag then try it by all means.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			A fair amount of twaddle in there!

That'll apply to several Major winners - including Todd Hamilton, Tiger Woods, Phil Mickelson, Justin Rose (almost the final shot!) and a host of other guys have used 'different' clubs to 'chip' with great success! Not always with hybrids either - Drivers and FWs work well/better in certain situations.

The 'rules' for chipping are the same as for any other shot - decide what the best shot for the circumstances are; select the club that will best provide that shot; make the shot!

The SW has only been around sine Gene Sarazon invented it; the LW even less time - a Dave Pelz invention! So certainly not 'always thus'!
		
Click to expand...

Twaddle?  Well you more than anyone on the forum knows that when you see it so I bow to your superior judgement. 


Are you hinting then that amateur golfers of all handicap ranges should ape this and chip with 3 woods and hybrids?   That the 3 wood chip should be practiced and extensively utilised when the circumstances dictate?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 21, 2014)

Personally I took Snelly's reply to be a bit toungue in cheek and designed to elicit a response which it obviously has. 

Maybe the problem for some amatures chipping is to be found in some of the replies though. 

Pretty much any club in the bag can be used for chipping. Someone standing over a chip and they are thinking:



			
				 Pre Chip thoughts said:
			
		


			"Do I take a PW and fly it over this bit of rough here or a 7i bump and run through it. I'm a bit close to the second cut maybe I should use the hybrid. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!
		
Click to expand...

I personally am not a great chipper but I have a go to club that I tend to use and find it can work in most situations, I am happy to change this up from time to time but when iffy I go back to what I am comfortable with. To expand this I need to practice more but simply don't have the time, facilities or inclination at present so I'll stick with it.

For others that are having a lot of problems with chipping then surely the mind set can be helped by a dedicated club. Same way when in a bunker they'll lift out the SW, from the tee they'll hit a driver and on the green they pull out a putter. We all know that these shots can be played with different clubs. Be it a Seve style open faced 3i or a more sensible open 9i, a 3w, hyrbid or iron from the tee or a bladed wedge or even a gripped down driver on the greens (seen it done when a FC lost his putter with surprising success). But surely it make sense for a amature to go with what they are comfortable with.  

The amature game is primarily about enjoyment is it not? If a player feels more comfortable with a dedicated club so be it. 

Does this reflect on thier ability? Of course it does, it shows they are an amature with limited skills and prefer to stay in thier comfort zone. 

Will they progess by limiting themselves? Unlikely but they can keep steady and enjoy it. 

Does it affect anyone else? Nope not one iota.


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the main aim of chippers is that it removes a good bit of the skill requirement normally associated with regular wedges etc and also makes the operator (I reserve the right to refrain from using the word player) less likely to find that pesky mexican "el hosel".
It is a quick fix club that masks issues, nothing more.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			I think the main aim of chippers is that it removes a good bit of the skill requirement normally associated with regular wedges etc and also makes the operator less likely to find that pesky mexican "el hosel".
It is a quick fix club that masks issues, nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Like offset irons/drivers? Or clubs with massive soles?


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

To a certain extent yes. Throw rescues and broom handles in there for a royal flush 


CheltenhamHacker said:



			Like offset irons/drivers? Or clubs with massive soles?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a golf club. You are allowed 14 of them in your bag.  If you want one, put it in there.

This really is a non story.  Golfer in "I have a legal club in my bag" controversy....  

Some people really do succumb to peer pressure on here...  Be your own person! You don't need to know whether people on here like it or approve of your use of a club.  If YOU like it, make that call yourself and just buy one or put it in your bag.  It really IS that simple.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			It really IS that simple.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you already have 14 clubs in the bag.
You then have to decide which one to take out to make room for your 2nd 8 iron.
And if you already have 4 or 5 wedges, your options are certainly limited


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Unless you already have 14 clubs in the bag.
You then have to decide which one to take out to make room for your 2nd 8 iron.
And if you already have 4 or 5 wedges, your options are certainly limited
		
Click to expand...

 This made me spill my G &T!!!!
On thread mainly against golfers using a chipper,a suggestion to drop one of 4 or 5 wedges.
What ever happened to the skill to open or close any of the short irons.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Are you hinting then that amateur golfers of all handicap ranges should ape this and chip with 3 woods and hybrids?   That the 3 wood chip should be practiced and extensively utilised when the circumstances dictate?
		
Click to expand...

No! But if it's appropriate and more likely to result in an easier (or no) next shot, then you'd be daft not to consider it!

Do you never putt from off the Green? Same logic - pick the shot that's likely to make the next one easiest (or not required!)!

I can certainly see why a Chipper might be rejected though - as it costs a club that may be of more use.



palindromicbob said:



			Personally I took Snelly's reply to be a bit toungue in cheek and designed to elicit a response which it obviously has.
		
Click to expand...

Snelly's posts almost always seem to have a fishing element to them! Along with the 'I'm right and anyone who disagrees is entitled to their opinion, but they are wrong!' :rofl:


----------



## Snelly (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No! But if it's appropriate and more likely to result in an easier (or no) next shot, then you'd be daft not to consider it!

Do you never putt from off the Green? Same logic - pick the shot that's likely to make the next one easiest (or not required!)!

I can certainly see why a Chipper might be rejected though - as it costs a club that may be of more use.



Snelly's posts almost always seem to have a fishing element to them! Along with the 'I'm right and anyone who disagrees is entitled to their opinion, but they are wrong!' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Almost always??  I must be slipping.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			This made me spill my G &T!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm more impressed you are having a G&T before 2pm on a monday! good work!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No! But if it's appropriate and more likely to result in an easier (or no) next shot, then you'd be daft not to consider it!

Do you never putt from off the Green? Same logic - pick the shot that's likely to make the next one easiest (or not required!)!

I can certainly see why a Chipper might be rejected though - as it costs a club that may be of more use.



Snelly's posts almost always seem to have a fishing element to them! Along with the 'I'm right and anyone who disagrees is entitled to their opinion, but they are wrong!' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have I just stepped into a parallel universe where there is no concept of irony

At the risk of sounding like a poor man's snelly, chippers are wrong, anyone that uses them is wrong. There is a reason you can only buy them in sports direct.....because they aren't proper golf equipment !!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			But in golf, you would have to take a club out of the bag to make room for the chipper, probably a club that could be used for chipping 

Click to expand...

One of the clubs I learnt with was a cut-down hickory shafted niblick - I called it my 'chipper' - it was great for chipping but no good for anything else.  I used it loads as the greens at the muni were so hard you couldn't get the ball to stop very easily so were always chipping back on.  

I used to have a negative thing about clubs fashioned for specific shots as they felt like 'cheating' as they seemed to make that aspect of the game 'easier'.  But i have moved on and so be it.  Indeed if a player wants to fill his bag with 14 'non-standard' but legal clubs all with specific roles fitted to his game - then again - so be it.


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One of the clubs I learnt with was a cut-down hickory shafted niblick - I called it my 'chipper' - it was great for chipping but no good for anything else.  I used it loads as the greens at the muni were so hard you couldn't get the ball to stop very easily so were always chipping back on.  

I used to have a negative thing about clubs fashioned for specific shots as they felt like 'cheating' as they seemed to make that aspect of the game 'easier'.  But i have moved on and so be it.  *Indeed if a player wants to fill his bag with 14 'non-standard' but legal clubs all with specific roles fitted to his game - then again - so be it*.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean, we must be there already

Every putter head that not a thin blade
Hybrids
Fairways
GI cavity backs
Graphite shafts for irons
bulbous mini drivers
etc etc

Even chippers are not all the same with some being putter style and others like the cleveland that are basically wedges with a wide sole


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I used to have a negative thing about clubs fashioned for specific shots as they felt like 'cheating' as they seemed to make that aspect of the game 'easier'.  But i have moved on and so be it.
		
Click to expand...

Did you feel the same way about a putter or driver as surely they are fashioned for a specific shot?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you feel the same way about a putter or driver as surely they are fashioned for a specific shot?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - as I said - I 'used' to feel this way.  Today - if it's OK with the R&A then I'm not bothered what someone uses.  I'll worry about my game not someone else's


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not at all - as I said - I 'used' to feel this way.  Today - if it's OK with the R&A then I'm not bothered what someone uses.  I'll worry about my game not someone else's
		
Click to expand...

That was why I asked "did" you rather than "do" you feel that way. Wasn't having a go I was genuinely interested in what you used to think.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I'm more impressed you are having a G&T before 2pm on a monday! good work!
		
Click to expand...

Like my 2 greyhounds,"retired and loving it"
Your time will come I hope,it is worth waiting for!!!
Dewsweeper


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 21, 2014)

Golfers can use what they want for me, if it makes the game easier or more enjoyable for them then that's fine.  
For all those that are slating Chippers though.. What's your stance on SGI irons?   Because I'd say they look equally as hideous.

Also, how do you think your fellow Golfers would of reacted 20 years ago if you'd of walked onto the 1st tee with a 460cc driver?   

Call yourself a golfer, With yer big Cheat stick


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

The difference between SGI and chippers is that generally learners start with SGI irons and move onto better if they wish to progress. Chippers are more of a last resort for semi accomplished or time served lesser skilled golfers who cant get or have lost the knack of chipping.



Qwerty said:



			Golfers can use what they want for me, if it makes the game easier or more enjoyable for them then that's fine.  
For all those that are slating Chippers though.. What's your stance on SGI irons?   Because I'd say they look equally as hideous.

Also, how do you think your fellow Golfers would of reacted 20 years ago if you'd of walked onto the 1st tee with a 460cc driver?   

Call yourself a golfer, With yer big Cheat stick 

Click to expand...


----------



## DanFST (Jul 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			The difference between SGI and chippers is that generally learners start with SGI irons and move onto better if they wish to progress. Chippers are more of a last resort for semi accomplished or time served lesser skilled golfers who cant get or have lost the knack of chipping.
		
Click to expand...


I know plenty of players who use GI irons, and play very low handicaps. What I don't get is why does some people's pride/opinion etc. get in the way of making the game easier for themselves. And also why anyone bothers what anyone else does/wears/uses on the golf course.


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

I would ask if they can use chippers so well, why cant they use wedges which are more versatile. The only people I have ever seen that use chippers are ungainly and certainly not overly accurate with them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			That was why I asked "did" you rather than "do" you feel that way. Wasn't having a go I was genuinely interested in what you used to think.
		
Click to expand...

My position on the place of 'new' technology in golf has changed over the last year or so and I am much more accepting - even of DMDs  

I used to believe strongly that a very important aspect of the game was learning to play your clubs - and that that was crucial to learning, understanding and playing the game - and the player should not simply be able to 'buy' a solution to a skill gap by buying a club designed to save you having to bother learning a skill.  This I felt was both dumbing down the game and gaving the golfer with more money an advantage - and I felt that that advantage was unfair in a game that is played across socio-economic groups.  But that is such an old-fashioned point of view I've basically dumped it.  

These days I am more concerned with attempts to simplify the game and it's rules, and move it away from it's traditions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Chippers are for losers. 

Anyone who uses a hybrid to chip near the fringe or whatever is usually rubbish with it and a little affected. 

Here are the rules for chipping. Chip with a 6-PW if you want to chip and run.  Chip with a SW or LW if you want to float a chip or create a low shot with spin.   Simple as that. 'Twas always thus.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what is more tragic- a chipper or a Ping driver sprayed Ferrari red. 
Define looser


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure what is more tragic- a chipper or a Ping driver sprayed Ferrari red. 
Define looser 

Click to expand...

[Rooter inserts popcorn smiley as pinseeker lights the touch paper]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			[Rooter inserts popcorn smiley as pinseeker lights the touch paper]
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Come on tho mate would you really be mocking others if you bragged about driving an impreza & had your driver sprayed in 'not just any red..... But FERRARI red


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			:rofl:
Come on tho mate would you really be mocking others if you bragged about driving an impreza & had your driver sprayed in 'not just any red..... But FERRARI red 

Click to expand...

I am just a rubber necker dude, watching the carnage, but not involved...


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			:rofl:
Come on tho mate would you really be mocking others if you bragged about driving an impreza & had your driver sprayed in 'not just any red..... But FERRARI red 

Click to expand...

I thought it was Tomato Ketchup Red


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure what is more tragic- a chipper or a Ping driver sprayed Ferrari red. 
*Define looser* 

Click to expand...

one who gets looser and loser mixed up






/sorry mate, couldn't resist:ears:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			one who gets looser and loser mixed up






/sorry mate, couldn't resist:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well this is awkward :rofl:


No one likes a smart arse CMAC


----------



## CMAC (Jul 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well this is awkward :rofl:


No one likes a smart arse CMAC 

Click to expand...

I also can't stand people who get there, their and they're mixed up, I think there all idiots!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I also can't stand people who get there, their and they're mixed up, I think there all idiots!





















Click to expand...

I can't even defend myself on that one:angry:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			I would ask if they can use chippers so well, why cant they use wedges which are more versatile. The only people I have ever seen that use chippers are ungainly and certainly not overly accurate with them.
		
Click to expand...

So are they people that cant get it up and down?


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			So are they people that cant get it up and down? 

Click to expand...

Absolutely not but then again broom/belly putters dont make players impervious to missed putts. All these gadgets, they dont make good players better, they simply level the playing field for those that otherwise couldnt participate competitively be it am or pro at all due to inabilities of whatever nature.
I dont like any of the three mentioned above as they do remove some of the human nature element of nerves.


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 21, 2014)

I stared this thread, and some of the posts I have read are quite interesting, however I have purchased a chipper!  the reality is I have 13 clubs in the bag my hcap since I took up the game in 2011 has went from 20.2 to 7.2 I have chopped and changed over the last 3 years I have 13 clubs in the bag which I would not swap, I have all areas covered so spending 17 quid on a new ben sayers chipper is not going to break the bank, and if it assists in getting me to cat 1 all the better. For clarity I do use a hybrid from just off the green but as said want to try a chipper for myself, looking forward to it, once again thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jul 21, 2014)

therod said:



			Have I just stepped into a parallel universe where there is no concept of irony

At the risk of sounding like a poor man's snelly, chippers are wrong, anyone that uses them is wrong. There is a reason you can only buy them in sports direct.....because they aren't proper golf equipment !!
		
Click to expand...

There's an awful lot of pro's using Cleveland putters and Cleveland also make a chipper. Do you really think they would bother if they were not considered 'proper golf equipment'?

I really find the level of snobbery on here quite incredible.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jul 21, 2014)

mikeb4 said:



			I stared this thread, and some of the posts I have read are quite interesting, however I have purchased a chipper!  the reality is I have 13 clubs in the bag my hcap since I took up the game in 2011 has went from 20.2 to 7.2 I have chopped and changed over the last 3 years I have 13 clubs in the bag which I would not swap, I have all areas covered so spending 17 quid on a new ben sayers chipper is not going to break the bank, and if it assists in getting me to cat 1 all the better. For clarity I do use a hybrid from just off the green but as said want to try a chipper for myself, looking forward to it, once again thanks for all the comments.
		
Click to expand...

If its legal and it works for you, then why not?

I would love to take a peek in all these purist's bags and see what clubs they use. I suspect they will have metal headed 'woods' steel or carbon fibre shafts, synthetic grips etc etc. - which makes them somewhat hypocritical to say the least


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2014)

Airsporter1st said:



			I really find the level snobbery on here quite incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Stick around pal. There's plenty more on all sort of subjects. Try GPS devices for size


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2014)

Airsporter1st said:



			There's an awful lot of pro's using Cleveland putters and Cleveland also make a chipper. Do you really think they would bother if they were not considered 'proper golf equipment'?

I really find the level of snobbery on here quite incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers:thup:

You can't buy a chipper in a proper pro shop, therefore not a proper piece of golf equipment

Don't be so precious mate, if you wanna use a chipper, use one. They'll come in handy :thup: I've got a plastic scorecard holder, some rubber tees tied together and a little sponge and brush set to hang off your bag. I got them at Argos next to the chippers:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick around pal. There's plenty more on all sort of subjects. Try GPS devices for size
		
Click to expand...

I sometimes play a municipal course & have been known to drink in Wetherspoons:smirk:


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

Some things have a stigma attached. The chipper is just one of these. I suppose it comes from the fact no touring pro would have one near their bag yet carry all sorts of putting contraptions so it does say something about their status.
If someone wants to use one then crack away but do expect some playful ribbing.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 22, 2014)

I was going to write a massive reply, but I gave up. I'd love half the posters on here to play a round with me. I'm everything you hate about golf.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2014)

There's far to much defense going on in this thread compared with others...... 

Will the chipper owners please step forward:rofl:


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			There's far to much defense going on in this thread compared with others...... 

Will the chipper owners please step forward:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Already said I have one in the cupboard (its a horrible 2-ball thing, ugly as sin really, nearly as bad as a spaceship putter)



While we're at it will the owners of bespoke alignment sticks please step forward too (an abomination to the credibility of golfers)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick around pal. There's plenty more on all sort of subjects. Try GPS devices for size
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine what you mean - GPS devices are just fine and dandy - though they have their place


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 22, 2014)

So if I'm right, a chipper is just a putter with more loft that you use like it was a putter. So why not just take your 8-iron (for example) and use it like a putter, why the need for a specific club


----------



## brendy (Jul 22, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So if I'm right, a chipper is just a putter with more loft that you use like it was a putter. So why not just take your 8-iron (for example) and use it like a putter, why the need for a specific club 

Click to expand...

Yips and in a nutshell......my old friend who hasnt visited in quite a while now, almost miss the wee bugger.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 22, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So if I'm right, a chipper is just a putter with more loft that you use like it was a putter. So why not just take your 8-iron (for example) and use it like a putter, why the need for a specific club 

Click to expand...

They're not quite the same as an 8 iron.  The shaft is more 'up and down' and shorter which makes it easier to use. Its a bit like when the ball is just off the green on a short cut surface, most people would use a putter from this position, 'Why'


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Its a bit like when the ball is just off the green on a short cut surface, most people would use a putter from this position, 'Why'
		
Click to expand...

Because they can't chip?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 22, 2014)

brendy said:



			Yips and in a nutshell......my old friend who hasnt visited in quite a while now, almost miss the wee bugger.





Click to expand...

I'm not even going to get into a conversation about bad technique, ooops, er sorry, I meant yips.



SocketRocket said:



			They're not quite the same as an 8 iron.  The shaft is more 'up and down' and shorter which makes it easier to use. Its a bit like when the ball is just off the green on a short cut surface, most people would use a putter from this position, 'Why'
		
Click to expand...

Because they can't chip, or because a putter from just off the green is the right choice.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2014)

therod said:



			You can't buy a chipper in a proper pro shop, therefore not a proper piece of golf equipment
		
Click to expand...

They are a totally valid piece of equipment.
No-one is forcing you to use one, so don't be so disparaging of those who prefer to use one.

I'm sure each and every golfer owns, uses or wears something that others think is totally "wrong"
Including you.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 22, 2014)

I had never even heard of a chipper until I joined this forum.

Use whatever is legal and you like.

Anyone who is snobbish enough or so far up their own arse to slag off someone else for using their own paid for clubs needs to have a word with themselves.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 22, 2014)

I used a chipper when I was a kid. Learned lots about how the ball runs in different conditions and used this learning to apply to a whole host of clubs. I've gotten rather good at it too. 

The score is the key measure of a round if memory serves me right so if anything helps that cause legally it must be of benefit. Golf WRX is available for those of a more macho disposition who prefer to not develop their games but have a nice tour spec bag.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			[Rooter inserts popcorn smiley as pinseeker lights the touch paper]
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not as I can't see the posts from Pin Seeker or CMAC.  Apart from the one as quoted in your post with the child-like spelling mistake, obviously.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			They are a totally valid piece of equipment.
No-one is forcing you to use one, so don't be so disparaging of those who prefer to use one.

I'm sure each and every golfer owns, uses or wears something that others think is totally "wrong"
Including you.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, nothing I do or own can be classed the same as owning a chipper.

It's the golfing equivalent of socks and sandals, or tights and sandals in your case


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing in this thread has made me change my mind that if I really couldn't chip I'd rather give up than resort to using one. For those that have one and use them, then fair play and I hope they help. Not for me I'm afraid......EVER


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing in this thread has made me change my mind that if I really couldn't chip I'd rather give up than resort to using one. For those that have one and use them, then fair play and I hope they help. Not for me I'm afraid......EVER
		
Click to expand...

It's not often I agree with you homie, but if my chipping got so bad I needed a chipper I'd jack it in. They are an abomination.


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have no interest in owning a chipper, but some of the die hard opinions for not having one are quite ridiculous. You'd rather jack it in Homer than use a chipper? I think we all know that would never happen. What if a chipper could get you to single figures! Maybe that's the holy grail! A CHIPPER!!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2014)

the problem with most chippers is that they are poorly designed.   when you want to change the loft slightly by de-lofting them, you run the risk of digging the leading edge into the ground exactly as you would with a normal wedge. 

if you had one with a nicely rounded leading edge and a decent amount of bounce on them , it could become quite a useful tool around the green. 

Cleveland's mashie niblick chipper may have done this well but I haven't used one or seen it in the flesh. 

bog standard chippers are pretty brutal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

There is an old guy who uses one of those old niblick putters they appear to have a little loft on them and can be used a chipper ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			I have no interest in owning a chipper, but some of the die hard opinions for not having one are quite ridiculous. You'd rather jack it in Homer than use a chipper? I think we all know that would never happen. What if a chipper could get you to single figures! Maybe that's the holy grail! A CHIPPER!!!!
		
Click to expand...

NOPE. If I can't get there with a conventional short game then I don't get there. It's going to happen though


----------



## Markw (Jul 22, 2014)

In a 3 club comp at my home course I used a Driver, my chipper which is 8 iron loft and putter length, aswell as a putter for a laugh. Ended up with 33 points when my highest was 29 points in the previous 3 months! driver off the tee and long par 3's, chipper from 10-175 yards and putter to finish, shot a 80 on a par 70 course. Since that day it has made me realise that you do not need lots of clubs and dropped 2 wedges, 4 iron and the 3 wood from my bag, In the bag now are Driver, 21 hybrid, 5-sw and chipper and now back to playing to my handicap of 7. I have been using this for 4 years now and got very good with it,in a normal round I use this club anything up to 150yds, off the back foot for a low shot in wind or underneath obstacles, anything 30ft and under with a clear run  is normally in the dustbin lid, out of bunkers when I can get it rolling quick towards the hole and is so much easier to hit than wedges when a clear shot into the green is possible as its 34" long. The secret is getting the right one, most are only possible to use close in and would fall apart with a full stroke! mine has no offset, well made and looks like a 8 iron with reduced blade height, big cavity and a nice sole with lots of bounce, google 'Howson true contact sole chipper' its the best club I have ever bought and have 3 of them to last me a lifetime! I do chuckle when playing partners insisted on using 56/60 degree wedges to play like the pros do and take 3 or 4 to get down from 25 yds and I complete my chip and a putt!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Howson-35...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm pleased it's working for you, but the chair cover in pic 1 tells me all I need to know about chippers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

Markw said:



			In a 3 club comp at my home course I used a Driver, my chipper which is 8 iron loft and putter length, aswell as a putter for a laugh. Ended up with 33 points when my highest was 29 points in the previous 3 months! driver off the tee and long par 3's, chipper from 10-175 yards and putter to finish, shot a 80 on a par 70 course. Since that day it has made me realise that you do not need lots of clubs and dropped 2 wedges, 4 iron and the 3 wood from my bag, In the bag now are Driver, 21 hybrid, 5-sw and chipper and now back to playing to my handicap of 7. I have been using this for 4 years now and got very good with it,in a normal round I use this club anything up to 150yds, off the back foot for a low shot in wind or underneath obstacles, anything 30ft and under with a clear run  is normally in the dustbin lid, out of bunkers when I can get it rolling quick towards the hole and is so much easier to hit than wedges when a clear shot into the green is possible as its 34" long. The secret is getting the right one, most are only possible to use close in and would fall apart with a full stroke! mine has no offset, well made and looks like a 8 iron with reduced blade height, big cavity and a nice sole with lots of bounce, google 'Howson true contact sole chipper' its the best club I have ever bought and have 3 of them to last me a lifetime! I do chuckle when playing partners insisted on using 56/60 degree wedges to play like the pros do and take 3 or 4 to get down from 25 yds and I complete my chip and a putt!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Howson-35...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Click to expand...

Have you tried it with an actual 8iron ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 22, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Because they can't chip?
		
Click to expand...

Heres a tip that may help you reduce your handicap.

Never Pitch when you can Chip.
Never Chip when you can putt.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2014)

I love the advice, "just hit it like a putt" !!


have you ever seen the way some people putt?    stroke and distance control !


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2014)

therod said:



			Nope, nothing I do or own can be classed the same as owning a chipper.

It's the golfing equivalent of socks and sandals, or tights and sandals in your case 

Click to expand...

 Hold on that ugly hybrid you had was up there with a chipper, and your jd sports flat cap was not much better. How are your graphite shafts ?:rofl:


----------



## Markw (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you tried it with an actual 8iron ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have, struggle with gripping down on a club and much easier with a 34" chipper, much easier to manoeuvre in a tight spot and  the heavier weight of the chipper suits this type of shot anyway and as we all know its best to get the ball on the deck as quick as possible and rolling, less room for error. Don't know why but I can also hit a 175yd shot with the chipper whereas my 8 iron is only 160yds? I am only interested in shooting the lowest score possible to maintain my 7 handicap, the scorecard doesn't show what clubs I use, although a lot of good players I have played with have had their opinions on chippers changed when they see this in action and some now own one!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Hold on that ugly hybrid you had was up there with a chipper, and your jd sports flat cap was not much better. How are your graphite shafts ?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Now you're just being silly. No hybrids or graphite shafts in my bag, it was a 2 iron anyway!!:thup:

Let's not even talk headwear.

I suspected you'd come out in the pro camp, you fit the demographic. I guess they must be favoured in some of those mixed, age group comps you seem to like so much


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Heres a tip that may help you reduce your handicap.

Never Pitch when you can Chip.
Never Chip when you can putt.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but around the green its chip for birdie, putt for par.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Sorry but around the green its chip for birdie, putt for par.
		
Click to expand...

Really? 

I've putted for both birdie and par from just off the green. 

I've also chipped for bogey too


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Sorry but around the green its chip for birdie, putt for par.
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree with that, if i am on the fringe or within a yard-ish on the fairway, I will putt, if the lie doesn't make putting an option I will chip. It doesn't matter what it is for a s the aim is always to take as few shots as possible. Being able to chip is essential, but it isn't always the right shot.


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Sorry but around the green its chip for birdie, putt for par.
		
Click to expand...

 Pro golfer yes, amateur golfer :mmm:


----------

